# Classic Burning Smell HELP



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi people,

I was just de scaling my second hand classic and I smelt a burning smell.

After a few min I heard a pop/bang type sound and water stopped coming out.

Now the pump does not make any noise and I get no water through group head.

Is this a broken pump?

If so then I know pumps are cheap and repair cost wont be much but as its second hand is it better to get a new machine?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You need to unplug, remove the top and look inside. The "pop" could be one of various things blowing, not necessarily the pump. It could be a bare cable touched the case or the thermal fuse blown (on top of boiler in plastic sheath). Looking inside you may see a burn mark or other indication of what went pop.

Well worth examining as most parts are not too expensive.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

El carajillo said:


> You need to unplug, remove the top and look inside. The "pop" could be one of various things blowing, not necessarily the pump. It could be a bare cable touched the case or the thermal fuse blown (on top of boiler in plastic sheath). Looking inside you may see a burn mark or other indication of what went pop.
> 
> Well worth examining as most parts are not too expensive.


Thanks.

May have a look when I get a chance.

What my worry is that as its a second hand something may break again down the line so maybe worth getting new Classic. Its a shame the 2014 version is £230!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

nekromantik said:


> Thanks.
> 
> May have a look when I get a chance.
> 
> What my worry is that as its a second hand something may break again down the line so maybe worth getting new Classic. Its a shame the 2014 version is £230!


 Don't easily give up.... I nearly did on my old, multi-second hand Classic but with encouragement from forum members and in particular Mark of gaggia manual service I replaced the solenoid (in my case) and was up and running again. I have about 10% technical know how, too.


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> Don't easily give up.... I nearly did on my old, multi-second hand Classic but with encouragement from forum members and in particular Mark of gaggia manual service I replaced the solenoid (in my case) and was up and running again. I have about 10% technical know how, too.


I contacted Gaggia manual service


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Been there done that,

I dislike the way other low end espresso machines dont have that nice solenoid......

Gaggia Achille is so misunderstood that people think it will "pf sneeze" but i tell you thats bollocks because 1/4 turn of the pf and the pressure will release.....


----------

